
Entrepreneurs are Dead, Long Live the Hacker - ppichardo
http://marcgrabanski.com/articles/long-live-the-hacker-entrepreneurs
======
mobileman
Idea people started dying out around YC's launch...

Once hackers (pg and such) got capital, it was game over for people that can't
execute.

The title is bad because hackers become entrepreneurs when they embark on an
enterprise.

